
Show HN: Test-driven source code search for Python - alexamici
https://github.com/nodev-io/pytest-nodev
======
allanderek
I think this is a pretty good idea, sort of reminds of 'hoogle'
([https://www.haskell.org/hoogle/](https://www.haskell.org/hoogle/)) which
allows Haskell developers to search for functions based on type.

~~~
alexamici
I didn't know hoogle, thanks for sharing. For statically typed languages that
make sense and especially so for functional languages like Haskell. Test-
driven search is much more suitable for dynamically typed languages where you
exploit duck-typing to your favour, e.g. you don't really care if the
parse_bool function in the example takes a str or a bytes type as input and
even more importantly you don't care about the type of the returned value as
long as it evaluates to True and False.

